
An iOS Dev’s Experience with React Native - jscalo
https://blog.madebywindmill.com/an-ios-devs-experience-with-react-native-559275b5a4e8
======
thatonecoderguy
As a fairly green React Native dev, I don't know that I've ever believed React
Native to be "write once, ship twice" framework. Mostly due to some of the
constraints you outlined. I'm more a believer in the "learn once, write
anywhere" approach, where, designed correctly there could be a lot of reusable
components and then some specific to each device, but mostly I only have to
learn the nuances of the language once.

